# Tasting at a KCBS event



## kurtsara (Jul 1, 2007)

Me and the wife might attend a event in Iowa next weekend, can we buy brisketa, ribs, or anything from the contestants or just watch them?

Never been to a competition before

Kurt


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 1, 2007)

It's my understanding that competitive teams are not to give out "samples" due to the health department codes in most contests. That being said, I know that quite a few do. Just remember that the teams get real busy on turn in mornings till there done with all their boxes. The best time to mosey around and chat is after that, and you'll probably get lucky...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The other thing to consider is if your in an area were there are contests and you like going to them, is to become a KCBS certified judge. You will be able to eat more Q then you know what to do with
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit: Also if you know of some one competing, they can feed there friends and family all they want.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Some of the contests also have vendor's selling food.  If there is vending then the competitors are asked not to serve the public to help the vendors cover their costs of operating.

Also as Tonto said, some places have health dept regulations that don't allow the competitors to serve the public.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd like that job... how do I get it? Where do I sign up? Where's my car keys? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, who would one contact to become an official judge?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 1, 2007)

here's a link to the judging classes & the kcbs site.  http://www.kcbs.us/FormattedClassLis...ng_classes.jsp


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ya know.......I may just have to look in to this here tasting thang!


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out  http://www.slsdbbq.com/  KCBS is having a competition AND there is also a Backyard BBQ competition here that I am entered in.

On the site there are links to KCBS rules, judging applications, and a link to enter a judging class to become a judge for KCBS so you can judge at any KCBS competition (if they have room for you).

Hopefully I'll see some of you there.

John D.


----------



## cheech (Jul 22, 2007)

Kurtsara, why not make it yourself?  There is much more pleasure in making it yourself than to buy it all done already.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 30, 2007)

As a rule, the competitors are not allowed to sell or give away their food.  

They charge enough to enter the comps, and then the vendors usually have to pay an addition extremely high fee to sell, plus pay back a portion of the sales.

The judging is a way to go.  Or, see if there is a team in your area and offer to help.  You may just score big time.  Post an offer to help and you may just find someone.

And as posted earlier by our Tonto.... Saturday mornings for the competitors are very busy and we do not like a lot of "visitors".  After it is over, is usually ok, or Friday evening is a great time to wonder around and meet everyone.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

It's kind of neat to compare recipes sometimes. Everywhere I go I have to eat at a Brew Pub with BBQ so I can compare my recipes to theirs. Sometimes it gives you new ideas. Especially with the beer!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 30, 2007)

DeejayDebi;69430 said:
			
		

> It's kind of neat to compare recipes sometimes. Everywhere I go I have to eat at a Brew Pub with BBQ so I can compare my recipes to theirs. Sometimes it gives you new ideas.* Especially with the beer![/*quote]
> 
> As an ingredient in you or the BBQ???


----------

